# Essex jungle



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

hey all just thought id be a bit of a geek and let you all know essex jungle starts at 8 on channel 5 lol


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm just about to tune in myself, gecko in hand! :lol2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

7 mins lol


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Didn't know that was on  Deffo watching that  *Thanks!!*


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i must say like i have been looking forward to it  nice little perv on ppls collections lol


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

its just starting now hopefuly it wont be a let down


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like its going to be goooooooooood ... Back in an hour guysss!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

love those tegussssssssss


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

dear god...killer boa...engulfed his head?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

lol at that mans skinny head inside a boa lol


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Daleos89 said:


> dear god...killer boa...engulfed his head?


I know! Ha!!! Love it so far


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

oh crap didnt see your post really sorry i just made one soz for thread stealing :lol2:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

beckyyjane said:


> I know! Ha!!! Love it so far


i lol'd.... hard....


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

lol was gunna say eeeesh lol nah its orite im not on the snake section much anyway:2thumb:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

DANGEROUS TO HANDLE pfft what a wuss
anyone else see the big d*ck on the rehoming guys jacket made me LOL


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

so far all i can see is the boa being a boa, not being vicious....constrictors have a habit of consrticting


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Daleos89 said:


> so far all i can see is the boa being a boa, not being vicious....constrictors have a habit of consrticting


Ahhhh always wondered why they called them Boa *Constrictors* Haa!! What a plank!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

My hub just called to let me know about it.
Can't believe I missed the Teggies!! Five-player me thinks

Anyone know anyone on it?
Or Anyone on it from here?


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

Leopard tail gecko not suprised it died jesus :/


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Chances of channel 5 doing a good job....... Slim


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone else felt the urge to slap every keeper on the show so far? -.- Although I missed the Teggies.. I haven't seen one animal properly housed -.-


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

Cant believe i missed the beginning! Been waiting weeks for this to start!
O well for those who join me in not remembering it was on
his the epsiode on line Episode 1 | Essex Jungle | Channel 5


----------



## Liston156 (Jul 15, 2009)

portable telly!!!! the guys lost the plot lol


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

jo-jo-beans said:


> My hub just called to let me know about it.
> Can't believe I missed the Teggies!! Five-player me thinks
> 
> Anyone know anyone on it?
> Or Anyone on it from here?


Haven't watched it yet cos in watching it later but from what I read in the paper my local rep shop is involved in the program a fair bit. Scales and thangs have always been a great help and the owners are always friendly.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

Liston156 said:


> portable telly!!!! the guys lost the plot lol


hahaha i was just typing the same!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Rthompson said:


> Anyone else felt the urge to slap every keeper on the show so far? -.- Although I missed the Teggies.. I haven't seen one animal properly housed -.-


NOt really, there are a few issues i wouldn't agree with personally but nothing that bad. 

The old guy with the tagu and caiman is fantastic. The tegu room is lovly he obviously cares very much. 

however the guy from DWARF is a bit of a plonker, but we all knew that already. The steve erwin wanna be jacket does nothing for him lol. 

But overall gotta say i enjoyed it. 

jay


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

just got in and caught the end:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Loved it! That Poor BD at then end  Thank god for people like him!


----------



## Liston156 (Jul 15, 2009)

dont get me wrong it would be awsome if it could actually sit there and change the channel with the remote lol


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

best things about that show was that crocodile dundee man rescuing all the animals, the toothless simpleton who was trying to breed her beardies and the best part of all was the water monitor watching the news on its bed with a remote lmfaoooo killed me


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

beardys said:


> just got in and caught the end:censor::censor::censor:


 believe me it wasnt amazing the guys with the monitors is shown in such a bad light its rediculous


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

CrestieCrazy said:


> Haven't watched it yet cos in watching it later but from what I read in the paper my local rep shop is involved in the program a fair bit. Scales and thangs have always been a great help and the owners are always friendly.
> 
> CrestieCrazy


Scales N Fangs were involved, their segment is fine... its just some of these Keepers I want to smack in the Face and take their animals..


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> believe me it wasnt amazing the guys with the monitors is shown in such a bad light its rediculous


How was Chris shown in a bad light?

The female for Hector at the end was MonitorMads big girl.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> How was Chris shown in a bad light?
> 
> The female for Hector at the end was MonitorMads big girl.


 the music basicly tried to mock him thats what came across to my family members anyway


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

His Monitor seemed fine, it was the Iggy that I felt was lacking with Chris.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

MP reptiles said:


> believe me it wasnt amazing the guys with the monitors is shown in such a bad light its rediculous


I disagree with you, I dont think it shows monitor keepers in a bad light at all, in fact totally the opposite. I thik it shows people how much room monitor species need and how much work is actually involved. 

I really enjoyed it tbh, It nice to see programmes at least trying to focus on the good bits of reptile keeping.

Jay


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> I disagree with you, I dont think it shows monitor keepers in a bad light at all, in fact totally the opposite. I thik it shows people how much room monitor species need and how much work is actually involved.
> 
> I really enjoyed it tbh, It nice to see programmes at least trying to focus on the good bits of reptile keeping.
> 
> Jay


I Agree! He is obviously doing something right!, fair enough the Iggy was a little tear away but he shows more love to his reps than alot of people!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> I disagree with you, I dont think it shows monitor keepers in a bad light at all, in fact totally the opposite. I thik it shows people how much room monitor species need and how much work is actually involved.
> 
> I really enjoyed it tbh, It nice to see programmes at least trying to focus on the good bits of reptile keeping.
> 
> Jay


 maybe it was just me and my family then but does it really watch the tv


----------



## camo (Jul 17, 2010)

Back in a mo gonna get a tv for my beardy


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

camo said:


> Back in a mo gonna get a tv for my beardy


Got Mine a playstation!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rthompson said:


> His Monitor seemed fine, it was the Iggy that I felt was lacking with Chris.


At first i thought the Iggy was kept in that tank it was first shown in, but it actually had that and small room too. What did you think was lacking?

Thought the guy was pretty dedicated the way he had everything set up. 

The granny annoyed me, no dusting when she put the locusts in and was it me or did the female look a little too small to be breeding? That could just be me comparing as my female is pretty big.

Sight of that beardie at the end was pretty horrific, bet the guy wanted to go out and smack the gimp, just sheer neglect.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

MP reptiles said:


> maybe it was just me and my family then but does it really watch the tv


He was maybe a bit excentric, but overall it was a good little show. I was expecting a really poor show, that showed reptile keeping in a bad light, but i was really impressed by it to be honest.

You could always nit pick, but to be honest you could do that with any show however good the vivs are. 

There are always things individuals would do differntly, but i was really impressed with both Chris's caiman and tegu cages.

jay


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Like Hector, I believe that Rocky may free roam for some part of the day and maybe share the enclosure space as the Caimen when out of the way?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

my leos have now got sky plus:no1:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i think he took the name monitor too far lol


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> He was maybe a bit excentric, but overall it was a good little show. I was expecting a really poor show, that showed reptile keeping in a bad light, but i was really impressed by it to be honest.
> 
> You could always nit pick, but to be honest you could do that with any show however good the vivs are.
> 
> ...


 i didnt see any tegus when were they on


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't realise the Iggy had the room too, I was horrified at the tank, however it is pretty vacant, could use a bit more..decor for the poor thing 

The Granny trying to mate the beardies... she didn't dust the food, there was no Basking light so probably relying on a heat mat for heat.. There was no quarantine by her or the pet shop, just dump it in there.. well played... she kept 2 males together and one died.. no wonder... as for the female, she looked plenty bulked enough for mating, he himself was quite a large male and did make her look less.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

MP reptiles said:


> maybe it was just me and my family then but does it really watch the tv


 
:lol2: It watches the movement and shapes on the tv : victory:

Hector (the water monitor) is 14yr's old and Chris also has Koi carp in huge ponds in the garden that are 45 yr old so he must be doing at least something right : victory:


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

The guy with his monitors, his house was like a zoo! Wonder how much his water bill is with all those ponds and baths :lol2:

If i was one of those parots id never go near the floor! Living with a monitor and a cayman! Bet they dont get much sleep :devil:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> :lol2: It watches the movement and shapes on the tv : victory:
> 
> Hector (the water monitor) is 14yr's old and Chris also has Koi carp in huge ponds in the garden that are 45 yr old so he must be doing at least something right : victory:


 thats kl then mybe im just a bit special are any of your other monitors on apart from that giant


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

it was both good and bad in my opinion.

The old guy was classic, much respect to him to be honest. I know people who treat there kids worse. He has alot of love for his animals.

The toothless woman done my head in - got the arse as her male beardie didnt do the deed straight away.

To be honest, the guy who rescues the animals, again, much, much respect for him. 6 kids, 4 dogs and 70 exotics - who cares how he dresses and i dont know why people are like "steve irwin wanabe" he is doing the right thing taking in unwanted pets and getting them decent homes, to be honest, i think anybody who does give the guy jip for whatever reason needs to take a page from his book as he clearly loves what he does.

There were a few things i did not like such as the old guy, as much as i had respect for him, his iggy set up was below par. And that stupid prat who put the constrictor round his neck, well, what do you expect the snake to do?!?! the clue is in the name!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

DougSandland said:


> The guy with his monitors, his house was like a zoo! Wonder how much his water bill is with all those ponds and baths :lol2:
> 
> If i was one of those parots id never go near the floor! Living with a monitor and a cayman! Bet they dont get much sleep :devil:


 
Yep he has a lot of water features :gasp:

The parrots also have a room of there own: victory:


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> what do you expect the snake to do?!?! the clue is in the name!


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: True Dat!!!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

hecter was gorgeousssss! i love him :flrt:
felt sorry for that skinny beardie. Anyone else get annoyed when the owner just dropped it off and walked off without a single bit of concern or hesitation :censor:.name and shame i say! hope the beardie does ok!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Roseanna said:


> hecter was gorgeousssss! i love him :flrt:
> felt sorry for that skinny beardie. Anyone else get annoyed when the owner just dropped it off and walked off without a single bit of concern or hesitation :censor:.name and shame i say! hope the beardie does ok!


 ye me


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

just found the guys site (the rescue guy) Dangerous Wild Animal Rescue Facility


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

where was the tegu bit ?  missed it ...


----------



## Gary3946 (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought it was good, just the bearded dragon bits done my head in, the old woman i felt like turning it over while she was on :devil:


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

can't wait to see the next episode! that monitor for hectar looks gorgeous !!!! :flrt:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Your big girl is gorgeous Steve!!!

Home camcorders just don't do her justice!!!

Would love to see her in the flesh one day, if I'm ever passing :flrt::flrt:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Roseanna said:


> hecter was gorgeousssss! i love him :flrt:
> felt sorry for that skinny beardie. Anyone else get annoyed when the owner just dropped it off and walked off without a single bit of concern or hesitation :censor:.name and shame i say! hope the beardie does ok!


But you gotta remember that BD was *VICIOUS*! and wouldn't let any one near it!
WHAT!
Some people are so thick and ignorant! Poor little thing!!


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> Yep he has a lot of water features :gasp:
> 
> The parrots also have a room of there own: victory:


3inches of wood between a cayman/monitor and dinner isnt much :lol2:


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Brilliant show enjoyed most of it the old fella was mega an the rescue fella shud be respected for what hes doing.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

this was great, been wanting to watch this for ages now lol


as for the killer boa, my poo is more killer then that lol

1 down 3 more to go lol

want to know if it comes out on dvd


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

beckyyjane said:


> But you gotta remember that BD was *VICIOUS*! and wouldn't let any one near it!
> WHAT!
> Some people are so thick and ignorant! Poor little thing!!


If you kept me in a cage without much food and only bought me out for a cuddle id try and eat what ever came my way too! Although it didn't seem to fussed when it was being rescued. Quodos to the rescue guy! :notworthy:


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

beckyyjane said:


> But you gotta remember that BD was *VICIOUS*! and wouldn't let any one near it!
> WHAT!
> Some people are so thick and ignorant! Poor little thing!!


 o god yh. did you see it?? very aggresive.
i hope it survives and he gives us an update in the next series.
He had tuns of beardies up for adoption though!!! worrying :/


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

DougSandland said:


> If you kept me in a cage without much food and only bought me out for a cuddle id try and eat what ever came my way too! Although it didn't seem to fussed when it was being rescued. Quodos to the rescue guy! :notworthy:


Ohh Deffo! Poor wee mite! Was such a state! Makes ya think how people can do it eh!




Roseanna said:


> o god yh. did you see it?? very aggresive.
> i hope it survives and he gives us an update in the next series.
> He had tuns of beardies up for adoption though!!! worrying :/


I know! Hope the little thing does!! 
Yeah I thought that! That many people get them without thinking about looking after it! Makes you think where would they go if people like him didn't exist!


Cant wait for next week! Have it on series link :2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Personally I enjoyed it! Hector was gorgeous! And as joanna said Steve your big girl looks even more amazing on film than on pics!! Looking forward to seeing next weeks episode! The beardie woman annoyed me tho I don't think it's right for people to say that she doesn't know what she is doing because she didn't dust the bugs... I don't dust everytime, there is such a thing as over dosing. But im not trying to start a debate so I shall continue. I also thought some of the music on the show was terrible but I don't think it made it show reptile keepers in a bad light. The reptile rescue guy was amazing... But I did wonder if they made him wear that jacket and hat, rarther than it being something he would actually wear on a day to day basis! I thought the first shop looked amazing!! Would really like to visit, all the enclosures were great and really clean! 

Oh and couldn't stop laughing at hectors tv!!!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

beckyyjane said:


> Ohh Deffo! Poor wee mite! Was such a state! Makes ya think how people can do it eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 one bad thing about the show... it's making me want a monitor lizard :\ LOL.

yup same here! can't wait to see next weeks one :2thumb:


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought it was a good programme... Would've luv to have seen some frillies tho  but, thats just me


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Roseanna said:


> one bad thing about the show... it's making me want a monitor lizard :\ LOL.
> 
> yup same here! can't wait to see next weeks one :2thumb:


Yeah been thinking about a monitor for a while & that didnt help me fight that craving haha!!!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

bumbleyjoe said:


> Personally I enjoyed it! Hector was gorgeous! And as joanna said Steve your big girl looks even more amazing on film than on pics!! Looking forward to seeing next weeks episode! The beardie woman annoyed me tho I don't think it's right for people to say that she doesn't know what she is doing because she didn't dust the bugs... I don't dust everytime, there is such a thing as over dosing. But im not trying to start a debate so I shall continue. I also thought some of the music on the show was terrible but I don't think it made it show reptile keepers in a bad light. The reptile rescue guy was amazing... But I did wonder if they made him wear that jacket and hat, rarther than it being something he would actually wear on a day to day basis! I thought the first shop looked amazing!! Would really like to visit, all the enclosures were great and really clean!
> 
> Oh and couldn't stop laughing at hectors tv!!!


:gasp: Someone on here owns the beautiful monitor lizard that is on next week?! or have i mis understood? lol. i thought the same about dusting but i'm not a huge expert with lizards so didn't mention anything lol.
Good point about the hat etc.

haha and his bed, how sweet was his bed! lol


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

beckyyjane said:


> Yeah been thinking about a monitor for a while & that didnt help me fight that craving haha!!!


no way i could house one unfortunatley  maybe a iguana one day


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

beckyyjane said:


> Yeah been thinking about a monitor for a while & that didnt help me fight that craving haha!!!


Even tho i live on my own....i couldnt justify giving up a room for a monitor.
However there are empty stables next to my house...hmmm....he can swim in next doors pond too! :devil: teach you to park across my drive!


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Roseanna said:


> :gasp: Someone on here owns the beautiful monitor lizard that is on next week?! or have i mis understood? lol. i thought the same about dusting but i'm not a huge expert with lizards so didn't mention anything lol.
> Good point about the hat etc.
> 
> haha and his bed, how sweet was his bed! lol


Yeah the big water monitor at the end who will be meeting Hector belongs to monitor mad on here!! 

Yeah I loved his bed, thought that was so cute!!!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Roseanna said:


> :gasp: Someone on here owns the beautiful monitor lizard that is on next week?! or have i mis understood? lol. i thought the same about dusting but i'm not a huge expert with lizards so didn't mention anything lol.
> Good point about the hat etc.
> 
> haha and his bed, how sweet was his bed! lol


 
The one at the very end the pretty girl :flrt: 

:lol2: yep she's mine :2thumb:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Roseanna said:


> no way i could house one unfortunatley  maybe a iguana one day


Thats what is putting me off  I have a small'ish spare room which would be ideal kitted out but, I like to interact with mine all the time and wouldnt like that fact it was in a seperate room ( All my pets are in the Living room ha) Toyed with the Iguana idea aswell but not to sure about them eh.



DougSandland said:


> Even tho i live on my own....i couldnt justify giving up a room for a monitor.
> However there are empty stables next to my house...hmmm....he can swim in next doors pond too! :devil: teach you to park across my drive!


:devil:Mwahahahaha They'd get a right shock! Look in their pond and see one of them crawling out! ha!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

bumbleyjoe said:


> Yeah the big water monitor at the end who will be meeting Hector belongs to monitor mad on here!!
> 
> Yeah I loved his bed, thought that was so cute!!!


:O jelous much i am!

The whole enclosure was pretty cool,loved the water feature!



monitor mad said:


> The one at the very end the pretty girl :flrt:
> 
> :lol2: yep she's mine :2thumb:


Whoa!!! she looked beautiful!
you are such a lucky person!
hecter was so sweet, so you met him in person? and know the guy? cool! can't wait to see your monitor! what was she doing there? breeding project? 



beckyyjane said:


> Thats what is putting me off  I have a small'ish spare room which would be ideal kitted out but, I like to interact with mine all the time and wouldnt like that fact it was in a seperate room ( All my pets are in the Living room ha) Toyed with the Iguana idea aswell but not to sure about them eh.
> 
> 
> :devil:Mwahahahaha They'd get a right shock! Look in their pond and see one of them crawling out! ha!


well you know what to do then... keep it in the living room, free range, could watch the tv with you all then .


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Roseanna said:


> well you know what to do then... keep it in the living room, free range, could watch the tv with you all then .


OH!! Good idea! Theres also sky+, Wii and xBox 360  Life of Larry!! Better get it a game tagg done!! ha


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

beckyyjane said:


> :devil:Mwahahahaha They'd get a right shock! Look in their pond and see one of them crawling out! ha!


With a mouth full of gold fish! :devil: And a pat on the back from me :lol2:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

DougSandland said:


> With a mouth full of gold fish! :devil: And a pat on the back from me :lol2:


Haaa!! Yeah!! :lol2:


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

beckyyjane said:


> OH!! Good idea! Theres also sky+, Wii and xBox 360  Life of Larry!! Better get it a game tagg done!! ha


 haha! sorted :2thumb:
can just picture it now, a huge monitor chilling on the sofa whilst watching tv! hehe


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Roseanna said:


> :O jelous much i am!
> 
> The whole enclosure was pretty cool,loved the water feature!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks , and yep she is (along with the other 22 :mf_dribble , Hectors a nice natured monitor and Chris's house and gardens were amazing to say the least , 

and yep it was a bit of a "love story" for monitors , at least thats how i think its portrayed : victory:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Roseanna said:


> haha! sorted :2thumb:
> can just picture it now, a huge monitor chilling on the sofa whilst watching tv! hehe


Haa! Better not hog the remote! 
Saying all this when my BD is out and the Simpsons is on there is no moving him from infront of the TV, must be the bright colours


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

lack of amphibs and inverts!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Thanks , and yep she is (along with the other 22 :mf_dribble , Hectors a nice natured monitor and Chris's house and gardens were amazing to say the least ,
> 
> and yep it was a bit of a "love story" for monitors , at least thats how i think its portrayed : victory:


22 big monitors? do you live in a mansion? lol.
fair play to you! and chris.
Can't wait to see if they hit it off next week :2thumb:
beautiful creatures those lizards are!



beckyyjane said:


> Haa! Better not hog the remote!
> Saying all this when my BD is out and the Simpsons is on there is no moving him from infront of the TV, must be the bright colours


 haha! o god,there could be arguements! maybe stick to a enclosure then? lol


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

JurassicParking said:


> lack of amphibs and inverts!


 yh i'm hoping to see a few spiders!
but in the beginning of the programme a spider was quickly shown, so maybe in a few weeks it'll show some hopefully!


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Roseanna said:


> 22 big monitors? do you live in a mansion? lol.
> fair play to you! and chris.
> Can't wait to see if they hit it off next week :2thumb:
> beautiful creatures those lizards are!
> ...


Have you not seen the guys loft? check it out....talk about immense:lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Roseanna said:


> 22 big monitors? do you live in a mansion? lol.
> fair play to you! and chris.
> Can't wait to see if they hit it off next week :2thumb:
> beautiful creatures those lizards are!
> ...


She is the largest out of the 22 , a lot are the smaller dwarf monitors (ackies etc) and tree monitors :2thumb:

gotta love em all though : victory:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Roseanna said:


> haha! o god,there could be arguements! maybe stick to a enclosure then? lol


Yeahh Good Idea! ha


----------



## hanpan (Mar 9, 2010)

Just been watching it online as i missed it on tv... 

Hector going to the loo on the lino.... actually made me gag! 

So glad i've only got little lizards!! 

Enjoyed the programme though.


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

hanpan said:


> Just been watching it online as i missed it on tv...
> 
> Hector going to the loo on the lino.... actually made me *gag!*
> 
> ...


made me feel a little uneasy too lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

hanpan said:


> Just been watching it online as i missed it on tv...
> 
> Hector going to the loo on the lino.... actually made me gag!
> 
> ...



Try smelling it


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

Roseanna said:


> haha! sorted :2thumb:
> can just picture it now, a huge monitor chilling on the sofa whilst watching tv! hehe


what like this:lol2:the addverts are on


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

steve111 said:


> what like this:lol2:the addverts are onimage


HAHA!! Class!


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

steve111 said:


> what like this:lol2:the addverts are onimage


hahahahaha Brilliant!


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

monitor mad said:


> :lol2: It watches the movement and shapes on the tv : victory:
> 
> Hector (the water monitor) is 14yr's old and Chris also has Koi carp in huge ponds in the garden that are 45 yr old so he must be doing at least something right : victory:


The fish are spectacular, and will hand feed and be stroked.
As for Hector, well he's just THE damn soppiest lizard known to man.

My Daughter and me and Hector a few years back


----------



## camo (Jul 17, 2010)

Rthompson said:


> Got Mine a playstation!


Haha that is funny


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

pam b said:


> The fish are spectacular, and will hand feed and be stroked.
> As for Hector, well he's just THE damn soppiest lizard known to man.
> 
> My Daughter and me and Hector a few years back
> image


 
Yep i totally agree , i suppose you need to experience it all first hand to get a true picture :2thumb:

Chris also has the best bar none pond system in his awesome garden , a huge pond where he keeps one pike (around 10lb) , another pond were he keeps breeding perch , then another for the koi carp and another for chub/rudd/carp : victory:


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

pam b said:


> The fish are spectacular, and will hand feed and be stroked.
> As for Hector, well he's just THE damn soppiest lizard known to man.
> 
> My Daughter and me and Hector a few years back
> image


Cool :2thumb:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

I so wanna go to his house!!!!  
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> Yep i totally agree , i suppose you need to experience it all first hand to get a true picture :2thumb:
> 
> Chris also has the best bar none pond system in his awesome garden , a huge pond where he keeps one pike (around 10lb) , another pond were he keeps breeding perch , then another for the koi carp and another for chub/rudd/carp : victory:


Do we get to see this in the program? please say yes lol


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

DougSandland said:


> Do we get to see this in the program? please say yes lol


I know! I wanna see it aswell! 
... Any one fancy popping round and taking us a photo or summat?? Ha!


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

is any one from the forum going to be on in the future ?


----------



## thereptileman (Nov 30, 2010)

the guy who had the monitor absolutely stunning trully loves his reptiles soo id give him 10/10 but i think its the same guy with the caimen has he got dwa i meen surely he must have and if soo surprised he hasnt got like loads more caimen.

and monitormad you entertained my gf earlier tonight she saw your big girl and was absolutely gob smacked she bassicly turned to me and i saw the anger in her eyes and goes your lizard wont be that big i was like noo the guy who owns that monitor has 21 more and she was just like ... WTF!!!... but really impressed soo far looking forward to next weeks


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well i thought it was a great show, nothing spectacular but entertaining. i love hector the monitor and rocky the iggy. Ian newby well what kind hearted man for taking in unwanted/mistreated animals. we all know theres bad things we can pick out. but nothing is perfect in captivity. and also if you look at the women with the 2 beardies, if you look near the cabinet she has all the supplement, you cant say she doesnt dust there food just because you didnt see her do it that one time.


brad


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

thereptileman said:


> the guy who had the monitor absolutely stunning trully loves his reptiles soo id give him 10/10 but i think its the same guy with the caimen has he got dwa i meen surely he must have and if soo surprised he hasnt got like loads more caimen.
> 
> and monitormad you entertained my gf earlier tonight she saw your big girl and was absolutely gob smacked she bassicly turned to me and i saw the anger in her eyes and goes your lizard wont be that big i was like noo the guy who owns that monitor has 21 more and she was just like ... WTF!!!... but really impressed soo far looking forward to next weeks


Yep Chris has the caimen and yep his DWA as well , really nice enclose he has for it as well , it's actually is a lot bigger than shown as its not all shown , got a few pics of the rest of my lot in my albums on my profile :2thumb: , as for the acting bit on film :gasp::blush::blush: think i'll stick to my monitors :lol2:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

One thing does however puzzle me about the programme, Chris doesnt actually live in Essex he lives in KENT!!!!
Duh!


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i really liked this show and cant wait till the next one. anyone who is saying it painted the hobby in a bad light is just purely talking daft and looking for something to moan about, thats just my opinion anyways lol 
p.s glad i started a succesful thread lol


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

pam b said:


> One thing does however puzzle me about the programme, Chris doesnt actually live in Essex he lives in KENT!!!!
> Duh!


 
:lol2: Cant argue with that :lol2:

im not either :whistling2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know what it was but there was something I didn't like about it. Perhaps it was the music? first shop looked tidy but the second shops glass was filthy! You'd think he would have cleaned it if the cameras were coming lol.

The old guy was crackers but clearly loved his animals. The all looked nice and healthy. I'm curious though. Should his monitors poo have been that runny? 

The rescue guy seemed pretty down to earth but i just couldn't take him seriously in his get up! not that it really matters how he dresses, I just thought he looked a bit daft is all...

I'd have liked to see more "normal" every day people keeping reptiles. Rather than eccentrics and very old people. Looking forward to seeing steves monitors.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> I don't know what it was but there was something I didn't like about it. Perhaps it was the music? first shop looked tidy but the second shops glass was filthy! You'd think he would have cleaned it if the cameras were coming lol.
> 
> The old guy was crackers but clearly loved his animals. The all looked nice and healthy. I'm curious though. Should his monitors poo have been that runny?
> 
> ...


dont fancy cleaning that one up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

damn it ive been waiting a week to see that and missed it.
thank f**k for 5 on demand. woop woop :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> :lol2: Cant argue with that :lol2:
> 
> im not either :whistling2:



lol are you on it?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

gartergoon said:


> lol are you on it?


 
Ye next episode :lol2:


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Ye next episode :lol2:


i look forward to that after seeing a few pics of ur big babies : victory:


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

:2thumb: yay !!! that will be ace!


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i thought the monitor crapping on the kitchen floor was gross,but the guy seemed had loads of dedication to his reps.


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

i really enjoyed the programme.
i didnt agree with the beardie breeding part as she just put them in together without quarantine etc but for all we know they could have been quarantined in the shop so maybe im wrong.
i want chris house,its amazing.
you can tell he really cares for his animals and they look stunning.i hope we get to see more of hector etc in the coming weeks.the hulk teddy made me laugh though.id have thought with the size of hector it would have been shredded to bits.him pooing on the lino made me laugh and also feel abit sick.
the first rep shop looked really good and id love to pop in if ever i was in the area.
people need to remember its a tv programme and some bits may have been added for entertainment value like the outfit on the rescue guy.
im looking forward to next weeks episode and will hopefully add a few more reptiles to the mix


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

how many have there been and wens the next one


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

1 so far, next is tonight @ 8 on Channel 5


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Cant wait for tonight!! Get to MonitorMad's BIGGGG female water monitor tonight :mf_dribble:


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Cant wait for tonight!! Get to MonitorMad's BIGGGG female water monitor tonight :mf_dribble:




----------------> :mf_dribble:
:2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Cant wait for tonight!! Get to MonitorMad's BIGGGG female water monitor tonight :mf_dribble:


:mf_dribble: LOL Gunna be a good program tonight! :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hopefully i dont come over as a pratt :blush: , getting a bit nervous now :lol2:

so were both sitting here watching channel 5 and my girl wont give me the remote ................. i'll try and give her a rat to eat while i sneak the remote out of her claws!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Daleos89 said:


> dear god...killer boa...engulfed his head?


5 years and he thought it was a male!!! Did the fact that it was 9' not give it away?? Also did he never look at the vent?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Hopefully i dont come over as a pratt :blush: , getting a bit nervous now :lol2:
> 
> so were both sitting here watching channel 5 and my girl wont give me the remote ................. i'll try and give her a rat to eat while i sneak the remote out of her claws!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Forgot your big female was gonna be on that tonight!!! Congrats your gurly is famous, I need to catch it on 5 demand...


No one tell me what happens! Lol


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

What an absolute c**t!!!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

"The one and only reptile man they call me"
:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

igunas usualy kept at 85c.....


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> igunas usualy kept at 85c.....


85C don't think there would be much of an Iguana left lol


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> 85C don't think there would be much of an Iguana left lol


why would telly lie you clearly dont have a clue!:lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

"all their enclosures are too big for them". Of course they are. Because the recommended enclosure size for 2 Tegu's is 5ft....


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

jo-jo-beans said:


> "The one and only reptile man they call me"
> :lol2:


yah LOL there is no others in the whole world LMAO - I liked the bit when he showed the camera a photo of the tattoo he'd just had done on his back, like we couldn't already see it :bash:


----------



## Mister Meaner (Jun 1, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Hopefully i dont come over as a pratt :blush: , getting a bit nervous now :lol2:
> 
> so were both sitting here watching channel 5 and my girl wont give me the remote ................. i'll try and give her a rat to eat while i sneak the remote out of her claws!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I thought it was you i heard on the phone to that crazy ol man.: victory:


----------



## Liston156 (Jul 15, 2009)

It eludes me that most people don't see reptiles as highly intelligent animals


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

looking fine to me Monitor Mad :2thumb:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

NaomiR said:


> looking fine to me Monitor Mad :2thumb:


hes the only normal guy on there! the rest are all bloody stupid!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Did I just see Monitor Mad ?

Edit: Yes I did.

I said to my mum wait I swear I know that guy, she said where from? Then I went....oh yeah, he's on the internet.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

too true :whistling2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Steve. Thankyou so so much for showing people that we aren't all crazy people and idiots. I'm so pleased you went on the program. You're a credit to all the good reptile keepers out there


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Tombo46 said:


> Steve. Thankyou so so much for showing people that we aren't all crazy people and idiots. I'm so pleased you went on the program. You're a credit to all the good reptile keepers out there


this:no1:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

It's been 6 years since his last contact with a female... Blimey, and what about the monitor?

The iguana was brilliant too lol, i kept my iguana in a metal viv for 4 hours at 85 degrees C once. He was delicious when he came out.





Morgan Freeman said:


> Did I just see Monitor Mad ?
> 
> Edit: Yes I did.
> 
> I said to my mum wait I swear I know that guy, she said where from? Then I went....oh yeah, he's on the internet.


LMAO


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i think if this programme was full of people like steve it would have been great, as stated by tombo you made people that keeps reps look normal


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, Steve your Female Water Monitor is beautiful, no doubt about that!

As for the Wickford twat... Lose a snake -.- DOH... the guy who did his tattoo is rather cool though, is responsible for my current and any future ink.. he's exceptionally good 

And as for the 'Vivs are all too big for them' yeh... my arse are they... they were the bare minimum...


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

They should let me on the show so I can rant on TV


----------



## Tony31 (Sep 6, 2009)

Going to have to take Essex out of my location based on the way nearly everyone from the county seems to be coming across.


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

Tony31 said:


> Going to have to take Essex out of my location based on the way nearly everyone from the county seems to be coming across.


 
We are not all like that, some of us are quite normal, but only a handful:lol2:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Did I just see Monitor Mad ?
> 
> Edit: Yes I did.
> 
> I said to my mum wait I swear I know that guy, she said where from? Then I went....oh yeah, he's on the internet.


Exactly what i said :lol2:


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

rach666 said:


> hes the only normal guy on there! the rest are all bloody stupid!!


haha sat through this and in both episodes this is first sane person ive seen


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Mister Meaner said:


> I thought it was you i heard on the phone to that crazy ol man.: victory:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: ye your spot on :2thumb:


----------



## harryp (Aug 20, 2010)

This is a great tv show. I love Hector :mf_dribble:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> Steve. Thankyou so so much for showing people that we aren't all crazy people and idiots. I'm so pleased you went on the program. You're a credit to all the good reptile keepers out there


Pleased it came out okay so all good there and thank you as well for the thumbs up :2thumb: cheers :notworthy:


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> I disagree with you, I dont think it shows monitor keepers in a bad light at all, in fact totally the opposite. I thik it shows people how much room monitor species need and how much work is actually involved.
> 
> I really enjoyed it tbh, It nice to see programmes at least trying to focus on the good bits of reptile keeping.
> 
> Jay


 
since when have you ever seen water monitors queuing at a roadside cafe for sausage and egg :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

rach666 said:


> this:no1:


 
Thanks Rach666 , much appreciated and yep i must be normal as i had a rottie for 13 years before he sadly passed away


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

will i have to lay the red carpet out for you tomorrow steve:lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Rthompson said:


> Well, Steve your Female Water Monitor is beautiful, no doubt about that!
> 
> As for the Wickford twat... Lose a snake -.- DOH... the guy who did his tattoo is rather cool though, is responsible for my current and any future ink.. he's exceptionally good
> 
> And as for the 'Vivs are all too big for them' yeh... my arse are they... they were the bare minimum...


What tatooist did he go to? Dowant!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Knight Pinky said:


> haha sat through this and in both episodes this is first sane person ive seen


Cheers .................... but sane??? well ....... just kidding thanks mate :2thumb:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

monitor mad said:


> Thanks Rach666 , much appreciated and yep i must be normal as i had a rottie for 13 years before he sadly passed away


your very welcome! what a bloody good age thats fantastic! bet he was a happy pooch:flrt:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

steve111 said:


> will i have to lay the red carpet out for you tomorrow steve:lol2:


LOL bud , see you soon :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Thanks Rach666 , much appreciated and yep i must be normal as i had a rottie for 13 years before he sadly passed away


Oddly enough matey thats exactly the dog id picture you with. Break your heart in the end despite that i wouldt of been without my lab 21yrs when she passed on last year she did extremely well.


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

god at least monitor mad gave us normal herp owners justice, the other people make us look like were weirdos like them !


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Cheers .................... but sane??? well ....... just kidding thanks mate :2thumb:


Dunno matey i think you have to be a little bit mad to have as many monys as you do :lol2:


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Sid.lola said:


> What tatooist did he go to? Dowant!


Hes based in Basildon, at Bananas Tattoo & Body Art in the Eastgate Centre, theres a couple of them that work there, but he is amazing


----------



## harryp (Aug 20, 2010)

Minitor mad I'm not sure how long ago this was filmed but have u and Hector met up again yet?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

jo-jo-beans said:


> My hub just called to let me know about it.
> Can't believe I missed the Teggies!! Five-player me thinks
> 
> Anyone know anyone on it?
> Or Anyone on it from here?


Few friends on on the next one


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

I am watching now not impressed with the one and only reptile man, but my gosh he is entertaining!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Rthompson said:


> Hes based in Basildon, at Bananas Tattoo & Body Art in the Eastgate Centre, theres a couple of them that work there, but he is amazing


Thanking you muchly


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Rthompson said:


> Hes based in Basildon, at Bananas Tattoo & Body Art in the Eastgate Centre, theres a couple of them that work there, but he is amazing


Next to the golf shop?

I had all my piercings done in there and the wife had a tat too.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats the one, although it's no longer the golf shop, the Radio Station I provide Tech Support is now there


----------



## vicky.beach (Oct 27, 2010)

That did really make me want a water monitor more!

and im lucky too, how many people can say they had water monitors in their garden:lol2: my brothers dad was attacked by one once:whistling2:

they are lovely animals though:flrt:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

i bloody missed it does anyone know if there is a repeat!


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Hope you dont mind me saying, but Your brothers dad ???? Wouldnt that make him your dad as well ??


----------



## vicky.beach (Oct 27, 2010)

Welsh dragon said:


> Hope you dont mind me saying, but Your brothers dad ???? Wouldnt that make him your dad as well ??


Nope, hes my half brother (different dads)


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

emasmad said:


> i bloody missed it does anyone know if there is a repeat!


Home | Channel 5 on their it has them to watch


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

vicky.beach said:


> Nope, hes my half brother (different dads)


Ah ,right . I didnt think of that


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

spiny tails said:


> since when have you ever seen water monitors queuing at a roadside cafe for sausage and egg :lol2:


Whats that got to do with anything? my comment was in relation to episode one, not two )check date), and since i havnt seen two yet, i'll asume they gor for breackfast. But i'll still stand by it. 

jay


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i think its a good show really good the old guy is a legend and those enclosures are awesome. the reptile rescue guy another legend especially with that vicious bull snake he caught last night with his hands :lol2: real vicious it was but the one and only reptile man what a cock:whistling2: and was it just me or where they 2 tegus in a tiny viv or was that just me cos i laughed when she said there all in enclosures that are far to big fo them:bash:

and i was also drooling at steve's varnius beccari when he was first on :mf_dribble:


----------



## portmanlady (Apr 17, 2010)

just to say steve we all thought you was brill and your girl is so beautiful.
think more time should have been with you and chris and cut that idiot out


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I though Chris was pretty cool, eccentric but a decent guy. 

Needed more of Steve (monitormad) the first RFUK celebrity. Shame we couldn't see more of your collection. 

Also Steve your one big bloke aren't ya, I think the film crew would think twice about trying to make a fool of you.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

One or two poor points on the show, such as the gonk with the vicious Boa, LOL, Shame for the family having to rehome their whole collection, their Tegs were awesome. The owner of DWARF does a fantastic job & how he dresses is his own choice though I did think dry shaving he should have used a bowie knive). Chris the owner of Hector has put in so much type & effort into his reps &, he has given up most of his house to his reptiles & pets, now that does show dedication. Steve (MonitorMad) does have a top quality collection of monitors, who are all in top quality set ups, & his a varanus encyclopedia himself.


----------



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

Rthompson said:


> Thats the one, although it's no longer the golf shop, the Radio Station I provide Tech Support is now there




just to let you all know jon (the tattooist) isnt at bananas anymore he left last november he has his own studio in wickford now off of lower southend road which is where this tattoo was filmed


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cervantes said:


> I though Chris was pretty cool, eccentric but a decent guy.
> 
> Needed more of Steve (monitormad) the first RFUK celebrity. Shame we couldn't see more of your collection.
> 
> Also Steve your one big bloke aren't ya, I think the film crew would think twice about trying to make a fool of you.


:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> One or two poor points on the show, such as the gonk with the vicious Boa, LOL, Shame for the family having to rehome their whole collection, their Tegs were awesome. The owner of DWARF does a fantastic job & how he dresses is his own choice though I did think dry shaving he should have used a bowie knive). Chris the owner of Hector has put in so much type & effort into his reps &, he has given up most of his house to his reptiles & pets, now that does show dedication. Steve (MonitorMad) does have a top quality collection of monitors, who are all in top quality set ups, & his a varanus encyclopedia himself.



Bit of a shame the chap was playing up for the cameras really i.e. poking the "vicious" bull snake with a snake stick.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

portmanlady said:


> just to say steve we all thought you was brill and your girl is so beautiful.
> think more time should have been with you and chris and cut that idiot out


 
:notworthy::notworthy: thankyou :blush:


----------



## AFC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like this programme and the shopkeepers (sorry can't remember their names) are awesome and obviously take a great pride in their business. Hats off to them both in dealing with that grumpy Rattler. I'd have been in the next county if they walked in the vets with that :blush:

As for the guy with Hector, do monitors really want to eat sausage and egg? He obviously loves them all dearly and is a lonely old man, however I have real issues with people who feed animals 'human' food. My partners grandad killed their dog by feeding it 'human' food.

As for the idiot with the Boa, what a :censor: :censor:. He represents, IMO, what the majority of people think reptile keepers are like.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

AFC said:


> I like this programme and the shopkeepers (sorry can't remember their names) are awesome and obviously take a great pride in their business. Hats off to them both in dealing with that grumpy Rattler. I'd have been in the next county if they walked in the vets with that :blush:
> 
> As for the guy with Hector, do monitors really want to eat sausage and egg? He obviously loves them all dearly and is a lonely old man, however I have real issues with people who feed animals 'human' food. My partners grandad killed their dog by feeding it 'human' food.
> 
> As for the idiot with the Boa, what a :censor: :censor:. He represents, IMO, what the majority of people think reptile keepers are like.


He really did not do us any favours did he..... Hamming himself up at every oppertunity.... That's twice Boa's have been described as "Killer Boa's" and "Killer snakes".... The journalism is absolute balls wish they would give a true reflection of reptiles and not this gash..... The way he talk's you would that a Boa or a Tegu is as dangerous as a Rattler, or a Croc!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

AFC said:


> I like this programme and the shopkeepers (sorry can't remember their names) are awesome and obviously take a great pride in their business. Hats off to them both in dealing with that grumpy Rattler. I'd have been in the next county if they walked in the vets with that :blush:
> 
> As for the guy with Hector, do monitors really want to eat sausage and egg? He obviously loves them all dearly and is a lonely old man, however I have real issues with people who feed animals 'human' food. My partners grandad killed their dog by feeding it 'human' food.
> 
> As for the idiot with the Boa, what a :censor: :censor:. He represents, IMO, what the majority of people think reptile keepers are like.


Rob is very good at what he does in that shop, I've paid them a visit all those animals are so well cared for, what I don't think they've shown yet is Rexi, a beautiful iguana they keep on show in the store aswell 

As for the idiot in wickford... yeh... nuff said aha


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

We should all chip in and buy Burm/Boa/Monitor or reptile man, or what ever the :censor: no one calls him except his Mrs, a nice collection of Rocks! He could have big ones, wee ones, bitey ones we could draw eyes on them for him too.... We should give him a name too.. "Rocky" the failed animal keeper!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

tbh, I just refuse to let him have the title of ' Reptile Man ' in this county ahaha


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Rthompson said:


> tbh, I just refuse to let him have the title of ' Reptile Man ' in this county ahaha



After 20 seconds of being on screen I had titled him as a :censor:


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

defo agree cringeworthy! absolute class 1 bell




Iguanaquinn said:


> After 20 seconds of being on screen I had titled him as a :censor:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

It wasn't just me that thought "reptile man" was a grade 1 moron, then? It's bad enough managing to "lose" a huge Boa Constrictor, but bragging about how you managed to overpower your pet snake and how brave you were for doing so was pathetic! It sounds to me that the whole escape and recapture was staged by this attention seeker.

If he is such a great reptile man, why did he need industrial gauntlets to hold a Boa? It seems like he hasn't managed to tame any of the animals, judging by his claims of how many times he has been bitten by them. Mind you, who could blame the reps for biting this fool?

Most of the other characters are either entertaining or at least fairly harmless. I really like the old fella with water monitor. He obviously cares deeply for his animals - so what if he's a bit eccentric and has questionable personal hygeine standards!


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

rach666 said:


> hes the only normal guy on there! the rest are all bloody stupid!!


To be fair the guys from scales & tails seem fairly normal too...


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Jeffers3 said:


> It wasn't just me that thought "reptile man" was a grade 1 moron, then? It's bad enough managing to "lose" a huge Boa Constrictor, but bragging about how you managed to overpower your pet snake and how brave you were for doing so was pathetic! It sounds to me that the whole escape and recapture was staged by this attention seeker.
> 
> If he is such a great reptile man, why did he need industrial gauntlets to hold a Boa? It seems like he hasn't managed to tame any of the animals, judging by his claims of how many times he has been bitten by them. Mind you, who could blame the reps for biting this fool?
> 
> Most of the other characters are either entertaining or at least fairly harmless. I really like the old fella with water monitor. He obviously cares deeply for his animals - so what if he's a bit eccentric and has questionable personal hygeine standards!


It made me laugh when he only had one sausage left, so he had wetabix instead!


----------



## westfielder (Sep 13, 2010)

all of the old boys tshirts have holes in lol everytime he turns round theres 1 there, either that or its the same top lol bless him atleast he looks after them. to give up most of your house for them shows that he cares lol


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

i really enjoy the show there is a few things that should be looked at but i love the dedication of some of the owners and the female water monitor was beautifull ,ive got to say though reptileman was a mong i wanted to beat the granny out of him after about 2mins everything he was doing was wrong he should of been showing the reps off in there beauty not an overweight bosc going on about when it bit him and wearing gloves for a bci he says he`s had for years he was just scared of it ,he was trying to give it the big un and he just looked a right twat


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

martin day said:


> i really enjoy the show there is a few things that should be looked at but i love the dedication of some of the owners and the female water monitor was beautifull ,ive got to say though reptileman was a mong i wanted to beat the granny out of him after about 2mins everything he was doing was wrong he should of been showing the reps off in there beauty not an overweight bosc going on about when it bit him and wearing gloves for a bci he says he`s had for years he was just scared of it ,he was trying to give it the big un and he just looked a right twat


Agree'd, hope he doesnt feed it mice regularly....

where abouts in chesterfield are you martin? I used to live in new whittington.


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> It wasn't just me that thought "reptile man" was a grade 1 moron, then? It's bad enough managing to "lose" a huge Boa Constrictor, but bragging about how you managed to overpower your pet snake and how brave you were for doing so was pathetic! It sounds to me that the whole escape and recapture was staged by this attention seeker.
> 
> If he is such a great reptile man, why did he need industrial gauntlets to hold a Boa? It seems like he hasn't managed to tame any of the animals, judging by his claims of how many times he has been bitten by them. Mind you, who could blame the reps for biting this fool?


Thank you, you just put into words my thoughts exactly.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i thought monitor mad did us proud showing what a normal rep keeper is not that moron with "big python on the loose" as his claim to fame


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> It made me laugh when he only had one sausage left, so he had wetabix instead!


ye lizards get a better breakfast than him lol


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> It wasn't just me that thought "reptile man" was a grade 1 moron, then? It's bad enough managing to "lose" a huge Boa Constrictor, but bragging about how you managed to overpower your pet snake and how brave you were for doing so was pathetic! It sounds to me that the whole escape and recapture was staged by this attention seeker.
> 
> If he is such a great reptile man, why did he need industrial gauntlets to hold a Boa? It seems like he hasn't managed to tame any of the animals, judging by his claims of how many times he has been bitten by them. Mind you, who could blame the reps for biting this fool?
> 
> Most of the other characters are either entertaining or at least fairly harmless. I really like the old fella with water monitor. He obviously cares deeply for his animals - so what if he's a bit eccentric and has questionable personal hygeine standards!


jeffers i totally agree with your comment.

the so called ''Reptile King is the only person that made me chuckle''. 

but all the others well done to all of them and scales and fangs, they all show how they care.

but the only thing i dont agree with is that osteridge in the garden in ian newbys rescue centre, shouldnt they have a massive land as they can reach speeds up to 40mph while running. 

regards,
brad


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

leopardgeckomad said:


> jeffers i totally agree with your comment.
> 
> the so called ''Reptile King is the only person that made me chuckle''.
> 
> ...


It was an emu :lol2:
I'm sure he has some land it can get too, didnt see the whole house


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> It was an emu :lol2:
> I'm sure he has some land it can get too, didnt see the whole house


 ye lol


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

Tombo46 said:


> Agree'd, hope he doesnt feed it mice regularly....
> 
> where abouts in chesterfield are you martin? I used to live in new whittington.


i live in brampton mate


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

The cock with the boa needs a slap. Not only is he an attention seeking Jeremy Kyle case but that bosc will be dead within a year or two. It shouldn't be fed on anything but invertebrates (despite what that "famous" guy in Arizona says) and is clearly in bad health. It was lethargic and struggling to move, plus it had a little pin head - a tell tale sign that it is well overweight. Well that and the great big bulging gut...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

hey all just watched essex jungle on catch up cos i missed it yesterday and im sure this has been said on here before but thought id have my little say so here it goes. ohh my god what a loser reptile man a.k.a reptile king of essex a.k.a the cringe king was, i have never cringed so much in my life, boa constrictor on the loose, one of them scary things. lol loser other than that the rest was mint


----------

